# Eat The Weeds- The Coffee Cherry



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Coffee is a weed? Absolutely and out of control in places like Hawaii and Sri Lanka. More to our point if you ate the Coffee Cherry before you ever head or knew about the beverage you probably would have never roasted the seeds. You would have just eaten the fruit and look forward to it every year.









Eat The Weeds and other things, too - Foraging, Permaculture, and other things, too


----------



## HEckSpawn (May 14, 2021)

AquaHull said:


> Coffee is a weed? Absolutely and out of control in places like Hawaii and Sri Lanka. More to our point if you ate the Coffee Cherry before you ever head or knew about the beverage you probably would have never roasted the seeds. You would have just eaten the fruit and look forward to it every year.
> 
> View attachment 110167
> 
> ...


Got meself a couple coffee bushes about a foot high.


----------

